# Best stroller for tall toddler



## MrsButterfly

My little boy has outgrown his stroller and he's too young still to go without one entirely. Can anyone recommend a good stroller for bigger kids?

Thanks :)


----------



## geordiemoo

Zeta vooom is well priced and has good head height if you want a buggy. Out baby jogger city mini gt is also good for tall children but expensive if its just for a short time.


----------



## MrsButterfly

geordiemoo said:


> Zeta vooom is well priced and has good head height if you want a buggy. Out baby jogger city mini gt is also good for tall children but expensive if its just for a short time.

Thanks :)

I am thinking of the city mini as could keep it for baby number two. From pics i've seen it does look very comfy for bigger kids.


----------



## Chocoholic123

LO is very tall and we have the Zeta Vooom.


----------



## AP

Alex is nearly 5 and still fits the city mini without looking too big.


----------



## geordiemoo

MrsButterfly said:


> geordiemoo said:
> 
> 
> Zeta vooom is well priced and has good head height if you want a buggy. Out baby jogger city mini gt is also good for tall children but expensive if its just for a short time.
> 
> Thanks :)
> 
> I am thinking of the city mini as could keep it for baby number two. From pics i've seen it does look very comfy for bigger kids.Click to expand...

I have a very tall 2 year old and she fits comfortably in this still. I think the zeta vooom actually has more head height but I personally find buggies like that very hard to push, the baby jogger is a dream to push and fold!


----------



## Boo44

I'm not sure about the tall thing but the zeta vooom is really heavy just to warn you! We actually bought it last year before our holiday and ended up sending it back and getting one from mamas and papas as there was no way I fancied lugging that weight around!


----------



## Clara85

Baby jogger gt is the best pushchair I've used, and I've tried alot :)


----------



## KJM2

I would agree the zeta voom is very heavy was great when my little one was under one but now it's a pain to push


----------



## Gc85

Definitely the baby jogger city mini, I originally bought a traditional umbrella type stroller but my 91st centile (height and weight) LO just could never get comfy in it. I sold it and got a bjcm and never looked back, it's fantastic, so much my comfy for her, easy to push, steer and folds small.

Wish I'd got one sooner it's brilliant! :thumbup:


----------



## Tanikins

Weve just got the mamas and papas armadilo, love it

Huge seat
Sterdy
Not heavy
50lb limit
Huge basket

I didnt want to get one but we walk 30 min in to town everyday, had a zeta voom and a obaby atlas this is by far the best


----------



## MrsButterfly

Tanikins said:


> Weve just got the mamas and papas armadilo, love it
> 
> Huge seat
> Sterdy
> Not heavy
> 50lb limit
> Huge basket
> 
> I didnt want to get one but we walk 30 min in to town everyday, had a zeta voom and a obaby atlas this is by far the best

Nearly went for that. I was choosing between that and the BJCM. It looks lovely. What colour did you go for?

My baby jogger arrived yesterday and I'm in love. Lo also looks so much comfier in there. And it's a dream to push!! Thanks for all the advice girls x


----------



## Tanikins

We got the blue but tbh its a very purple blue. But ive had my lb in a purple zeta so i still love it


----------

